# Oat Bran



## Vicsetter (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone tried OatBran for breakfast, I've tried it the last couple of days and it seems to be OK, supposed to be better than porridge oats.


----------



## slipper (Oct 19, 2011)

No, but I tried an oatmeal bread and had high readings

It really is a personal thing this diabetes isn't it?


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 19, 2011)

Oat Bran (MorningFlake in the supermarket) is supposed to be lower GI than porridge oats as it's the outside of the raw oat.  I've used it just like porridge oats for breakfast.  Not the same as Oat Bran.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 20, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> Anyone tried OatBran for breakfast, I've tried it the last couple of days and it seems to be OK, supposed to be better than porridge oats.



I bought a pack today from Sainsburys; going to try it over the weekend. Did you add anything to it to add flavour.... Amanda x


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 20, 2011)

I added details to your other post.  I give it a squirt of Agave Nectar - a bit naughty but doesn't seem to harm too much.  If you are feeling adventurous get some Dove Farm (not Dale Farm he he) WholeGrain (not the White) Spelt flour and make a 250g loaf, really tasty.


----------



## wildfind (Nov 13, 2011)

*bran and nut meusli*



Vicsetter said:


> I added details to your other post.  I give it a squirt of Agave Nectar - a bit naughty but doesn't seem to harm too much.  If you are feeling adventurous get some Dove Farm (not Dale Farm he he) WholeGrain (not the White) Spelt flour and make a 250g loaf, really tasty.



To avoid the usual breakfast 'spike' but still have a hearty breakfast  I make a 'meusli' of soy or oat bran, ground almonds, chopped nuts and wheatgerm.  Total carbs per serving is less than 6 grams, so you get all the useful constituents of grains without the starches that go with them.   Now my one-hour peak rarely goes above 6.5 %, which is not much more than non-diabetic normal.


----------



## Lilies (Nov 13, 2011)

I can cope with some activia fruit yog and some oat ran and the BG raise us under 3


----------

